# Glucose testing of Office



## aguelfi (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what they use for glucose testing in the office.  I've gotten conflicting codes 82747, 82948, 82962...  It's on a test strip.  Nothing is sent out to the lab.
thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd use 82948.


----------

